# BLACKWATER chronicle (saturday&sunday



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

In route eta 35 minutes... its late anybody out there yet ? Update when I get up the tree


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Not there today, but wanted to see who was so I checked the chronicles and I'm not even out of bed yet. Good luck mate and let us know how the weather effects your hunt.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Checking in north side sandy foster rd jus heard a shot nope two nope three I hope he got em but wish me luck its windyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in McDavid, wind is calm here, first 30 minutes of light hasn't produced anything but birds


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

I brought Penny, the lady that cuts our meat, I'm pretty sure she just shot. There are shots ringing around me. Might be a good morn


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing but does and mosquitos in Holt. 
Heard a grunt, doe bleated back, bushes rustling. We'll see.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Saw a flash of a deer, hit the grunt call soft 3 times and he walked straight to my tree. Cowhorn


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Seen 2 does and a yearling in Holt...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Saw a flash of a deer, hit the grunt call soft 3 times and he walked straight to my tree. Cowhorn


 Nothing goin on over here but a few birds chirping...skulls what area are you humting in


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Saw a flash of a deer, hit the grunt call soft 3 times and he walked straight to my tree. Cowhorn


very cool! You using an Ol Man climber?


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Nothing goin on over here but a few birds chirping...skulls what area are you humting in


Looks like an ol' man tree stand. Nice pic of the buck


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

I always love the fact "deer never knew you were there" it's a thrill in it's own.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well first three hours and and notta.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Deer moved early in Egreen. Little thunder bumper just past through. Rain quit for a bit but now has started back and raining pretty good now. My shtn house has metal sides and roof and is 12ft up. If I hear thunder again I'm gone.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm hunting just south of evergreen. I've been checking the radar all morning and it looks like the heavy stuff stayed about 5-10 miles north of me. I haven't even seen a sprinkle yet. And yes I'm in one of my ol man climbing stands. Love em!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Just dust rolled a coyote.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Deer moved early in Egreen. Little thunder bumper just past through. Rain quit for a bit but now has started back and raining pretty good now. My shtn house has metal sides and roof and is 12ft up. If I hear thunder again I'm gone.





John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Just dust rolled a coyote.


YEA BABY! That always adds to a good morn


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Getting' windy in McDavid, haven't seen a deer. Heard lots of shots between 0700 and 0730. Penny hasn't seen a deer either. I'll give it till 9:30 and then I'm headed to the shop.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This Chronicle thing must have caught on!!!:thumbup: Got my daughters birthday party today. But tomorrow morning...:2guns:Stay tuned ...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be in BW in the morning also! Wish i had a smart phone!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Figured I'd give 'em a little break today boys.. But tomorrow morning... :2guns: stay tuned....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Espo what area are u gonna be hunting...
Well I just got a signal and this morning nothing happened stayed till about 10:00. Got down looked at a few spots ans got Some food now I'm back at it been in the tree since bou t 200 ain't seen nothing yet be here till dark updates if I got a signal


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

EGLIN. Had a doe and two yearlings feeding to me around 8am. Got down wind and spooked. Hour later three does scurry past. Thirty minutes later, see a deer coming down the same trail nose to the ground. Get ready, come on, put your head up....dang....its that pesky spike horn. Had him on video chasin three weeks ago. Three pt rule in this section. Oh yeah...turkeys really chatty this morning.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

nothong, nothing and more nothing in BW field trial area. Why is it that when you can kill a doe you don't see any and when you cannot kill them you see a ton? Been a loooong day to be zero'd.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Coyote. He has no idea how lucky he was that I'm in a good mood. I was able to turn him and call him to me by squeeking air with my lips. Got to my footrail and he turned and left for good. Never done that before.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Hear some rustling. Doe about 80 yds. Watch her leave. Few minutes later, another deer...its a doe. Hopefully a buck on the trail next.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Two more come right under me. Busted. Still waiting on a shooter.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

well sat for 9 hours today and didn't see nothing. Onlyone more day hopefully its a good one


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

orrmi said:


> Coyote. He has no idea how lucky he was that I'm in a good mood. I was able to turn him and call him to me by squeeking air with my lips. Got to my footrail and he turned and left for good. Never done that before.


 You committed the unthinkable!! Letting a yote walk!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally, at 5:15 I had 2 does wander through at 150 yards. Guess that's better than seeing nada.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Skulls....how did you post that picture into the thread with your phone. I was trying to post the doe that busted me and couldnt figure it out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You have to get forum runner from the apps store , costs a couple of bucks.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Forum Runner $1.99


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Last day of hunting in blackwater ,ast chance to get my first bw buck my the lord be on my side today y'all wish me luck


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck all!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

I was cheap and downloaded the FREE version of Forum Runner. Guess I'll dig through the couch cushions for the $1.99 Thanks


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Busted! (from Eglin Saturday)


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, you guys have convinced me to get off the couch. Packing up for afternoon sit at the lease in Santa Rosa County. Good luck all!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Just sat down in the ground blind...dang, it's hot and humid...

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

No luck this morning went up to the store at 191&hwy4 and the lady up ther said there has been a lot of people with em in the back of the truck today


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Going to pack up ground blind at 1 and move to new area. Nothing going on here. Just a very few birds.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Last day of hunting in blackwater ,ast chance to get my first bw buck my the lord be on my side today y'all wish me luck


Unless this is just your personal last day, the last day of still hunt in BW is Feb. 8th


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> Unless this is just your personal last day, the last day of still hunt in BW is Feb. 8th


Its all quota hunts after today isn't it


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Skeeters starting to feed and I forgot the thermacell!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Its all quota hunts after today isn't it


negative, management pamplet says the 8th, except field trial area, i was confused as well on the comment, lol. Good thing, cause it will be end of the week before i get to go


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Permit, Stamp and License Requirements - Quota permit (if hunting November *24-27*,December *17-25 *or January *23 *through February *8*),


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep u need the quota starting tomorrow


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

How do get quota permits?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jdog said:


> How do get quota permits?


U have to apply online in June


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

after reading again our ow so screwed up management, I stand corrected, guess its time to cash in on all my private land buddies properties, lol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Its all quota hunts after today isn't it


Yeah, I figured you had a quota. I just didn't want you to be selling your season short if you didn't know. If you can find someone to sponsor you, you can get a guest permit on their still hunt quota. I think you get it at the tax collector's office. Only stipulation is you can only hunt when they are on the WMA hunting also.


----------

